# I got to hang out with Limp Bizkit and NIN!



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

Last saturday there was a festival in Seoul. Some of you may know Seo Taiji.... hes a Korean rocker and he set up the shows.

My friend is a rock radio show host and got me tickets and hired me as his "staff photographer" this means i got to go back stage and further more...hang out with the bands and watch the show on the side stage.

I got to see all of Wes's guitars, Robin Finck's guitars. I got to see their whole rigs. I met and hung out mostly with the Limp Bizkit guys, they were super friendly and accommodating in letting me take pictures on stage behind John Otto and Lethal.





Let me just say that i am a Limp Bizkit fan....at all.




Their set was insanely good. Fred Durst was a really really nice guy, Wes lived up to all my expectations. We got to talk about his yamaha custom, Black Light Burns, the new LB album, he like my tattoo etc..
Lethal and Sam were a bit more aloof, but Otto was cool as shit and chatted with us for a while.




LB played and during lulls Fred would come over and hang out with me and tell me how fucking hot it was or how he thinks Wes is a bit about his guitar shorting out. Wes asked me to tell him things in korean to yell to the crowd. I mean i was literally arms distance away from everything. Trent came out with his insanely hot girlfriend/Fiancee and watched LB play "faith" which was quite awesome.












LB was done and NIN was next. Trent was no where to be seen during this. I was surprised at how minimal the set up was for NIN. Robin Finck was nice enough to let me stand near his stuff and get some shots. They crew overall for NIN was a bit more dicky and didnt really like having me around. I took the hint and backed off after getting what i needed for the shoot.












I went to stage left, where everyone else was standing, and i was rubbing elbows with everyone from , Keane, Boom Boom Satellites, LB and some of the Korean groups. We all watched NIN together commenting on how nasty everything sounded. The set list was pretty eclectic and he played at least 2-3 songs from every album. He also announced this was the last time NIN would play in Asia....so sad. I eventually ended next to Wes (!) and shared some smiles when we sang along to "head like a hole" and "Survivalism".








Sadly trent was pretty well guarded and we didnt get to hang out at all. BUT after the show, we me them all up at their hotel lobby and got to sit in their circle of roadies , NIN (sans TR) and LB (sans Fred). They asked us about Korea and all that and we got to ask them stuff too. Like how fucking terrible Marilyn Manson was when Wes played with him in Korea last year.

It was really cool to hear them just dropping names of friends like "yeah Howerdel.....and Lohner was like....and i think at Mansons halloween thing we...." all quite surreal.

That following monday LB played again and my Radio show host friend went and took them all out for beers at a bar....he got to jam with Otto and Wes....i had to work. so jealous.


It was an awesome experience and it was really cool to meet Wes, who had become a big influence on how i play guitar.



























and my personal Favorite!


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 20, 2009)

The uploader here is broken and will probably never be fixed. Get an account at Imageshack or Photobucket and host them there


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

will do thanks!


----------



## MFB (Aug 20, 2009)

Upload to Photobucket
Copy the link with the tags
Post
Profit


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

just got an account. the pics are taking a while. but i should have them uploaded by tonight!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 20, 2009)

Jealousy... RISING...  Pics or it didn't happen 

EDIT: Also, i have to say im not really surprised that Trent is a bit of a cunt... i mean, the amount of coke that man must have done, and he has influenced an entire generation of musicians... it's not _really_ a surprise to me


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

pics up!


----------



## MFB (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice pics, whats that piano/synth guitar thing?


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

i have no idea. it was side stage for NIN i dont know if anyone used it. seems to glammy for NIN.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cool pictures!


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

thank you sir!


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 20, 2009)

You didn't happen to notice if he had his Yamaha seven-string with the OFR, did you? I've always wondered about that one...


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

he didnt! i was looking for it. i even asked the tech about it. He did use it with BLB but he only brought the basics on this string of tour dates.

his Rockverbs sounded amazing btw

ive seen one picture of it, looks hot.

he had a white and black version of his yamaha and one quilted natural that looked amazing.


----------



## AySay (Aug 20, 2009)

That must have been quite the experience!!! Lucky SOB 
Also, is the hot asian girl in the flowery dress trent's fiancee? Cause she is "insanely hot"


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

yes thats her.

lotta makeup though. but definately smokin!


----------



## Harry (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome pics man!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 20, 2009)

awesome pic..who is the nice looking lady (asian i suppose) in pic 4? your miss?

Ninja edit : shoudl have read the entire thread...still nice looking lady though..


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

shes Trent's lady. Shes Filipino apparently. My gal is Korean hahaha...totally different look. but still quite a looker!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 20, 2009)

ah filipino ladies...where i work there are a lot of them..and yes they do like the odd bit of make-up and are (as far as i can tell) the smallest asian ladies i have come acrross!!!! 

And malay is so weird as a language, both men and women sound exactly the same!!!

EDIt : Korean ladies FTW by the way..the few i know...man!!!!!!


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

hahahaha according to most, Korean gals are #1 out of the asians. its not hard to see why. so yes. Korean GF...ftw.

as for small asian ladies. Thai and Vietnamese girl...are minuscule.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 20, 2009)

Man, not to derail the awesomeness of the rest of the pictures and the time you had, but HOLY FUCKING SHIT @ TRENT's LADY!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Very very jealous of you right now


----------



## Wi77iam (Aug 20, 2009)

Hot. Wes Borland that is.


----------



## Cyco Nino (Aug 20, 2009)

You have been very lucky


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

well, hopefully there will be more of these as ive gotten such good feedback about the photos.

rumor has it, GNR are coming to town and so is Prodigy!


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn, Wes looks crazy.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you get any info from Wes about his white sig model? 
I remember a while back he said it was going to be made available as a limited production of 30 pieces worldwide but I've not heard anything since.


----------



## Ze Kink (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm pretty jealous 

Your maneki neko tattoo is awesome by the way


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 20, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> I'm pretty jealous
> 
> Your maneki neko tattoo is awesome by the way



Thank you. I have an artist in Japan ive been chummy with for about a year or so. Ill be going back next year for my other arm. He won all sorts of competitions and was #1 in Asia a year or two ago. Solid guy. if you ever feel like making the trip ill get you his info.



Triple-J said:


> Did you get any info from Wes about his white sig model?
> I remember a while back he said it was going to be made available as a limited production of 30 pieces worldwide but I've not heard anything since.




No but his white one didnt look as nice. it was also cracked in half and reglued back together..you can see it in the first pic.

I wouldnt be surprised if it was put off. we talked about the guitar, i expressed how much i liked the design overall and how well it played. He said they had been having problems with the pickups that yamaha made for the guitar. Basically they were starcaster/tele custom pups, but they started to fail for one reason or another.

his tech area was covered with boxes of Distortion Trembuckers from Seymour Duncan. His tech, Mel, and him spent most of the pre show working on why the volume was diferent on each guitar. 

I still very much want one of his siggy guitars as i think they look amazing and are definitely my style.

If they make and limited runs it should be of the quilted top amber finished one he played....soooo secksii!

so to recap hahaha. i think the pups need to be redesigned before they do a limited run of the white.


I want his 7 string version. he didnt have it at the show but he played it with BLB. hotness.


----------



## Artur (Oct 16, 2009)

god heavens.. i`m late but.. 

take a look at 1st picture, did anybody see the little paper with songs and WES GUITAR TUNING FOR SOME SONGS??? thats awesome!!! maybe that had done for a technics.. 

wow.. great pics!! and now we`ve known ab his tuning exactly)

so, does anybody know what strings he use? .10 - or .11 - .52? .56?

i can`t understand how he able to sound clearly with this tuning.. bec this is so low!! and what kind of strings he used when he was playing Ibanez 7 .. .62 or .68?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very cool pics! Looks like you had a really bad ass time!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 16, 2009)

I really surprised that they even agreed to play the same show, it's no secret that TF & FD hate each other.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 16, 2009)

business is business


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh my god. Wes is the fucking MAN! 

Please tell me you asked him what the story is with his 7 string custom?


----------



## jnurp (Oct 17, 2009)

wes is a maniac and trents lady is beyond words.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow -  for meeting one of my guitar heros.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 20, 2009)

He didnt mention the 7. Although i have seen a live shot of him playing a TOM or stoptail 7 string of his custom. probably with the drone tuning he seems to like. He was saying that the stock pups in the yamaha were failing and hes been using SD trembucker distortion pups. his orange amp/cabs sounded fucking amazing too.

im glad you guys have been enjoying this thread.



Artur said:


> god heavens.. i`m late but..
> 
> take a look at 1st picture, did anybody see the little paper with songs and WES GUITAR TUNING FOR SOME SONGS??? thats awesome!!! maybe that had done for a technics..
> 
> ...



i didnt get to see the strings he was using. i think hes an Ernie Ball user isnt he?. but his tone was prettty clear. hes got a pretty warm tone as it is especially with the semi hollow. but i think the trembucker pups are pretty bright and his orange tone was quite clear.


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't see the pics because im at work but thats quite an experience.


----------



## Korngod (Oct 20, 2009)

i work with fred's daughter (shes like 18-19), would be cool if she talked to him more and got me the hookup similar to this!


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 20, 2009)

Korngod said:


> i work with fred's daughter (shes like 18-19), would be cool if she talked to him more and got me the hookup similar to this!



Really? Cool, never noticed you were from Jacksonville. Is she the one named Adriana? I remember that he mentioned his daughter in one of Significant Other's songs.


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has said it yet but Jim Halpert resembles you.

Nice shots too!


----------



## Korngod (Oct 20, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Really? Cool, never noticed you were from Jacksonville. Is she the one named Adriana? I remember that he mentioned his daughter in one of Significant Other's songs.



yea thats her


----------



## Xaios (Oct 20, 2009)

Curious, does Wes bring any of his old Ibby's and PRS's on tour still? Or is it all Yamaha?


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 21, 2009)

mlp187 said:


> I don't know if anyone has said it yet but Jim Halpert resembles you.
> 
> Nice shots too!




dude i get that ALLLLL the fucking time. 



Xaios said:


> Curious, does Wes bring any of his old Ibby's and PRS's on tour still? Or is it all Yamaha?




i saw only a few jacksons and a bunch of yamahas. i dont think they really went all out and brought alot of stuff. but yeah. i dont remember seeing any ibbys or a prs.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 21, 2009)

He's been spotted with an Alexi Laiho sig ESP too, hasn't he? Guess he doesn't really give a shit anymore


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah he played something like it. Is Alexi playing an ESP? or a Jackson? but it was that style. it sounded great. looked weird on wes for some reason. go figure.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

i woudl agree with DDDorian here. I guess someone with his status can afford not too care too much about which axe he uses, but i second Signal thoughts : must look weird on him though!!

do you have a pic of him with the ESP by any chances?


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 27, 2009)

i thiiiiink so. he only used it for faith and eat you alive i think. tuned to drop B if i recall correctly. ill check my photos again for ya.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

sweet!!! thanks dude, and faith LB way has always made me chukkle. it is a shame that George Michael never did a mix with LB on stage!! that would have been totally awesome!!!


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 27, 2009)

it was good enough that even Trent came out to watch it.


----------



## Korngod (Oct 27, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> it was good enough that even Trent came out to watch it.



now that i think of it, i remember a video of Trent hating on Bizkit. he was sitting next to Marilyn Manson in the video.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

intense


----------



## MSalonen (May 4, 2010)

Not to bump up a super old thread, but F tuning on Nookie and Full Nelson... what?


----------



## jbcrazy (May 4, 2010)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I really surprised that they even agreed to play the same show, it's no secret that TF & FD hate each other.


 
I think they're actually all good now post Download Festival. Lucky man getting to hang out with LB and NIN. Wes really is an amazing musician. Good to hear good things about Fred. He wasn't the most liked guy I remember back in the day. I hope LBs new album brings back some of the aggressional groove missing from the more contemporary acts.


----------



## eleven59 (May 4, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Not to bump up a super old thread, but F tuning on Nookie and Full Nelson... what?



He used a 4-string guitar on some songs tuned F#-F#-B-E with the two F#s being an octave apart.


----------



## MSalonen (May 4, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## metalvince333 (May 4, 2010)

0:26  you might know that guy


----------



## signalgrey (May 4, 2010)

hahaha thats awesome! ive never seen this.


----------

